# Suche einen Host für meine Webseite.



## IIC13 (7. Januar 2013)

*Suche einen Host für meine Webseite.*

Hi,
Sorry wenn das der falsche thread ist hab aber keinen anderen gefunden.

Also ich brauche einen Host mit einer Domain.
Also ich will einen service finden der einen Host und einen Domain kauf bittet,
also ich hab dieses hier gefunden:

Website Hosting, Webhoster, Premium Hoster & Business Webhosting Anbieter - Host Europe

Jetzt hab ich auch keine ahnung worauf ich achten soll...
also ich brauche einen FTP zugang, 2-3 Subdomains und minimal 5GB webspace. (10GB wären gut)
Kann aber keinen finden der zb 1-3FTPs und 2-3 Subdomains mit 5-10GB webspace bittet ;x

brauche ehrlich Hilfe hab ein Projekt am start ;D

Mfg IIC13 "ici"

@Edit
Asooo wollte nur noch sagen dass ich die Domain erweitern später werde,
also nicht nur zb. ".com" sondern auch .de .eu .net usw dazu kaufen werde.
Also nicht dass die nur ".de" bieten.


----------



## Erok (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche einen Host für meine Webseite.*

Also meine Seite habe ich auf Günstig Webspace und Teamspeak 3 Server - bei artatis liegen.

Beim Flat-Paket hast Du soviele FTPs und Subdomains plus Email-Postfächer wie Du willst.

Stellt sich immer nur die Frage, wofür man sowas benötigt.

Bei den von Dir 5 bis 10 GB angepeilten Webspace, kann man  schon fast davon ausgehen, Du willst massig Downloads anbieten auf der Seite ?

Und da ist schon der Haken. Da wirst Du so gut wie keinen normalen Webspace-Anbieter finden, der Dir das ermöglichen wird, da bei fast allen Webspace-Anbietern sowas wie eine Download-Klausel herrscht.

Da solltest Du evtl auch darüber nachdenken, Dir einen günstigen V-Server zu mieten.

Bei meinem  Anbieter net.DE AG kann man sich seinen V-Server quasi in einer Art Baukasten selbst zusammen stellen nach seinen Bedürfnissen.

Ist nicht gerade der günstigste, da gibts noch andere Angebote im Netz, dafür haben sie einen erstklassigen Service bisher bei mir geleistet und ich bin seit Jahren dort rundum  zufrieden  

Greetz Erok


----------



## Saguya (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche einen Host für meine Webseite.*

Wie Erok schon geschrieben hat, wenn du Downloads anbieten willst, kannst du jeden anbieter eig. vergessen, mit den neuen Verträgen, bei alten Verträgen sieht es da noch etwas anders aus, und bevor man sich einen Server/v/M holt, sollte man sich überlegen, für was brauch ich den genau und was will ich damit machen? Hat man ahnung von der Materie? weil wenn nicht und man baut mist etc. ist der Vertrag schneller gekündigt, als man husten kann, da kennen die Anbieter nichts.

Als Anbieter kann ich eig. nur:

- Hetzner Online AG
- http://www.ovh.de
- http://www.strato.de
- EUserv: Root Server, VPS, vServer, Hosting, Webspace und Domainregistrierung

empfehlen.

Solltest du keinen passenden Anbieter finden, kann ich dir ggf. space und deine mehrere FTP Acc´s geben, wir werden uns dann sicher einig, wenn du mir natürlich vorher per PM o. so erklärst was du machen willst


----------



## IIC13 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche einen Host für meine Webseite.*

Also die Webseite sollte aus einem Portal und einem Forum.
Ich werde ein IP Board benutzen

Also signaturen und logos ziehen auch speicher.

@Edit
wie viele subdomains zb forum.noob.com oder board.noob.com usw
wie viele subdomains kann ich maximal haben ?


----------



## Supeq (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche einen Host für meine Webseite.*

Ich bin hier, und mit Leistung und Service zufrieden:

https://www.ip-projects.de/webhosting.html


----------



## IIC13 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche einen Host für meine Webseite.*

@Supeq
bei ip-projects steht so was:
*die Limitierung des Fair Use Angebots liegt bei 2000 GB Traffic verbrauch pro Monat. Sollte dieses Limit immens überschritten werden ist unter Umständen eine Tarifänderung notwendig. In diesem Fall setzen wir uns mit den Kunden individuell in Verbindung.

sind 2000GB Traffic viel für eine Webseite mit vielen Screenshots + einem Forum usw ? also ich alleine verbrauche ca 13GB im Monat nur wegen Browser Transfer.

Ziehen die extra Gelt für noch mall 2GB ? also ehrlich gesagt mit einer Spiele Präsentation Webseite werden es mehr als 2GB oder ?
wenn ihr sagt das es reicht dann OK ;]
aber voll komisch das ich 5GB Speicherplatz bekomme aber nur 2GB Traffic O.o


----------



## epitr (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche einen Host für meine Webseite.*

Ich würde dir netcup GmbH - Ihr Partner fuer Webhosting, vServer, Server, managed Server, Domains, Penetrationtesting, Programmierung, Webdesign, Servermanagement ans Herz legen.

Habe dort schon mehrere Pakete für mich und Bekannte gemietet (VServer und Webspace) und bin sehr zufrieden.
Support bekommt man sehr schnell im Forum oder telefonisch und auch preislich ist die Seite nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## IIC13 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche einen Host für meine Webseite.*

Danke ;] ich schaue mich mall um auf netcup ;]


----------



## Supeq (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche einen Host für meine Webseite.*



IIC13 schrieb:


> @Supeq
> bei ip-projects steht so was:
> *die Limitierung des Fair Use Angebots liegt bei 2000 GB Traffic verbrauch pro Monat. Sollte dieses Limit immens überschritten werden ist unter Umständen eine Tarifänderung notwendig. In diesem Fall setzen wir uns mit den Kunden individuell in Verbindung.
> 
> ...



Du bekommst 5GB Speicher und 2 *TerraByte* Traffic, das reicht normalerweise für die meisten Hobbyseiten mehr als aus, wenn es in einem Monat dann mal 3TB Traffic sind ... im folgenden Monat aber wieder nur 2TB dann kostet das auch nicht extra, IP-Projects ist da sehr kulant.

Aber wie gesagt it 2TB kommt man eigentlich dicke aus^^


----------



## IIC13 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche einen Host für meine Webseite.*

Wie ist es mit den subdomains ? Kann ich so viele haben wie ich will ?


----------



## Supeq (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche einen Host für meine Webseite.*

Soviele wie du willst nicht, aber 25 sind schon beim kleinsten Paket dabei^^


----------



## IIC13 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche einen Host für meine Webseite.*

Omg O.o cool  also ich werde mich bei ip-projects melden :p

Danke für die Antworten.

@Supeq
Habe ich da einen Service ? Positionierung usw ? Oder bin ich auch mich alleine gestellt ?


----------



## Supeq (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche einen Host für meine Webseite.*

Die haben son Ticketsystem, da kann man Fragen stellen und die wurden bei mir eigentlich auch immer zügig beantwortet^^


----------



## IIC13 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Suche einen Host für meine Webseite.*

Ich mache meine Internetseite bei nordicweb.de


----------



## joasas (20. März 2013)

*AW: Suche einen Host für meine Webseite.*

Ich würde dir auch mal ueberspace empfehlen. Zudem sollte man nicht umbedingt Domain und Webspace/Server von einem Anbieter nehmen, denn gibt es mal Probleme wird das in der Regel recht unschön.

2TB Traffic? Damit subventionierst du Vielverbraucher bzw. Kunden mit einem höheren Tarif. Bei einem solchen Webhostingangebot reichen lockerst 100-150GB, darüber wirst du niemals hinauskommen. Ich kenne keinen der mit einer Hobbyseite geschweige denn bei kleinen Shops jemals über auch nur einen Teil dieser 2TB Traffic hinauskam.

Wobei, eine Seite fällt mir ein, das wäre Fernsehkritik.tv, aber die bieten Streams und HD Videoinhalte an. Aber das hat mit einer normalen Webseite nicht viel zu tun.


----------

